
New Facebook rollout commences - sanj
http://blog.new.facebook.com/blog.php?post=30074837130
======
furiouslol
I guess I'm one of the crazy guys out there who prefer the old design.

The nice Newsfeed aside, i find the redesign unintuitive.

